# Cable building?



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

I finally got the projector mounted on the ceiling (http://farzanegan.org/ht/2006/05/no-ladder.html), but now need to run cables to it.

A buddy of mine recommended building my own cables instead of buying finished ones. 

Has anyone done this?


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I haven't -- however, I've come across this link that seems to detail the process pretty well.

JCD


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Thats a great link - I just need to learn to solder properly!


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Phil M said:


> Thats a great link - I just need to learn to solder properly!



Your wish is my command -- Online Soldering Tutorial.

I found them to be pretty good. If it weren't for these videos, the SMD's would have never been soldered on my current project.

JCD


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Thats a great link - I just need to learn to solder properly!


Don’t feel bad – the guy who made the post does, too. That’s some really _bad_ soldering!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks JCD - I no longer have any excuses to make my own interconnects.
!
As a contribution I have made up power cables, the first link is the belden cable that some cable builders use for digital components and the second in analog components:

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=100-790&raid=53&rak=100-790

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=100-577

You can also get the Marinco hospital connectors/heat shrink/techflex from PE, to make a professional job. PE used to have a tutorial on how to make your own power cables but I couldn't find it - maybe they had issues with liability.
Anyway my cables are probably not as good as Shunyata but nowhere near as expensive! Guess I need a cryo chamber.


----------



## Brian Bunge (Apr 21, 2006)

I've used these products in the past and they work quite well. Chris' site has inspired many of us to build our own cables. 

http://www.bus.ucf.edu/cwhite/theater/diycable.htm


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Yeah, the secret seems to be a nice crimping tool- which makes them expensive!

Anyone in Raleigh, NC have one of these uber crimptools?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

You can always go to www.bluejeanscable.com and order the custom sizes you want. I personally have not ordered from there, but everyone seems to recommend them.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

They do look like a quality place, but between the cables and shipping, it's going to cost me $250 for two cables. Since I've done about everything else, figure I"ll end up building the cables too.


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

It's also more fun!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

I wouldn't try building anything with a high-density connector, like HDMI. Good way to go insane.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

I agree- I think my sanity will be intact just building component cables, though.


----------

